# Food Alert - Raisins



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This information was on another group this morning. I thought Every one should be aware. Especially us parents with toddlers. 

"This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at 
MedVet.
My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix who ate half
a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday. He
started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but the
owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM. I had heard somewhere
about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure but hadn't seen any
formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in immediately. In the
meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet,and the doctor there was like
me - had heard something about it, but....
Anyway, we contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center
and they said to give I V fluids at 1 = times maintenance and watch the
kidney values for the next 48-72 hours.
The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal
less than 27) and creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both
are monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter
and started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was
over 40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of
fluids.
At the point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on
to MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well
as overnight care.
He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have
continued to increase daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a
diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still
couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his
BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated
and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed
to 220. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to euthanize.
This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins 
could be a toxin.
Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very serious risk.
Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be toxic. Many
people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats including our
ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate concern."


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Debbie. Thanks for the info. My old dog used to love grapes. I never gave her many (maybe 2 at the most). Never knew they were toxic.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
That is such a sad story . There is nothing worse than an animal in renal failure .
Just as an FYi - there is a dialysis unit at U/C Davis in California . We were told there are only two in the whole USA .. 
When Asta was so sick that is one of the first questions the vet at U/C asked if he had been exposed to or had eaten grapes or raisins . Yes apparently they are very toxic and cause renal failure .


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I found this link that might be helpful to some. I know someone asked on another thread about onions. They are on the list too.
http://www.dobermanrescue.org/toxicfood.htm


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for that link Rita. good things to know. But there is garlic (also on the list with onions) in a lot of dog foods. I thought it helped with fleas. 

Very sad story about the lab mix.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. Yes you are right. A lot of suppliments have garlic. It starts getting confusing. I did find this link that explained things a little better. They said one clove per 20 lbs of dog should not hurt it. Maybe someone else out there can tell us more about garlic.

It amazes me though, I guess when in doubt - stay away. They said they could not tell why some dogs had a reaction to grapes and another didn't.

http://www.dogicuts.com/index_files/toxic.htm


----------

